# Need Windows 7 Drivers for the SB Extigy Sound Card!



## ajm220 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Everyone probably knows that the Extigy is the best and most reliable external sound card ever created by Creative. You probably also know that Creative decided to relegate it to the junk heap and stopped all support including drivers a couple of years ago. 

However, it is a fine piece of technology that has served me well for over fifteen years and worked like a trouper even after never turning it off for more than a few minutes to clean or move it in all that time -- that is until I upgraded to a new PC (HP ProBook 650 G1, Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit).

I thought some independent "creative" techie genius might have released drivers to make it run on Windows 7. Anyone?

Thanks, all, and have a Happy Thanksgiving. :smile:

ajm220


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi
Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Device in question
Properties
Details Tab

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the XP driver. 
Creative Worldwide Support > Extigy. 
When you install it, It should Unzip to a location on your C: drive take note of where it unzips to. The driver install will fail. 
Now go to Start/Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, Highlight the sound card with the yellow flag, go up to *Action/Add Legacy Hardware*. Choose *Install the hardware that I manually select*. Choose *Sound, Video and Game Controllers*. Click* Have Disk *and browse it to the unzipped XP driver to the *.inf* file. See if that works.


----------



## ajm220 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you, spunk.funk. I'll see if your solution works.

ajm220


----------

